# Raised Panel Door Calculator



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

I wrote a raised panel door calculator using Excel. I included detailed graphics and calculations. I have been told by my woodworking friends that it is an EXCELLENT spreadsheet that is very clear and simple to use. This raised panel door calculator is a Microsoft Excel file that will take any size cabinet opening and automatically calculate the overall door size, all individual door part sizes and the required board feet. It calculates three types of doors, single doors, single doors with double panels and double doors.

I would like to share my work with the forum but I am unclear as to how I can do this? I do not want to give out my e-mail address to folks I do not know. Any suggestions?

Jerry


----------



## TedInTexas (Apr 23, 2010)

I for one would love to have a copy of it, but I understand your reluctance to pass your email addy around. Maybe you could open a gmail email account to use for incoming inquiries. If you post it, be sure to use dot instead of ., c o m instead of com, etc. to thwart the spammers.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

you could host in on google documents and share the link they give for the document. That shouldn't share your email address with those viewing it, and you can make it so others can view the document, but not save it. If they want, they could save it to their computer as well.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds interesting, could you post it using Google documents?


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

"Sounds interesting, could you post it using Google documents?"

I will look into that soon. Jerry


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

There is also a service called Box Net. You get 5G of free storage.


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

i did the same thing. wrote an excell sheet that tells you all the dimensions needed to make raised panels and it works to a tee! i just told people to send me an email and i would send it back to them. Worked out nicely.


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

If you want the spreadsheet send me a private message with your e-mail address and I will send it to you.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

Todd and Jerry, I'm sending you both a pm with my email address. I'll host them both and share the link for everyone if you would like. If either of you have gmail, I will set it up so you have the ability to edit the documents as well.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, here is a link to the file that Jerry made. It can't be used online as it doesn't convert over, but you are able to download it to your computer to use it from there. Jerry, if at any time you update it and want me to update the version, just let me know. Thanks for sharing your work

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B8gl7F3Xqk-zYzI1ZWZjMzUtMzRjZS00YmI3LWE0MzAtODcxNDJlMjNmNTQ3&hl=en&authkey=CP6Y0-YN


----------



## Florida_Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

Pawky,
I just tried your "Google link" 
and got the following message:
Sorry, the page (or document) you have requested is not available.
Please check the address and try again.

Am I doing something wrong? 
I really would like a copy of that spreadsheet.
Thanks
Jim Davenport


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry about that Jim. Hopefully this link works. Let me know if you have any further problems and I'll try to fix it. Thanks

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B8gl7F3Xqk-zYzI1ZWZjMzUtMzRjZS00YmI3LWE0MzAtODcxNDJlMjNmNTQ3&hl=en&authkey=CP6Y0-YN


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I tried the link - you need to be a registered googlehead in order to download it. OK for me, but not, I suspect, for everyone.
When I want to share documents rather than pictures I use…
http://www.4shared.com/
Oh, and
http://tinyurl.com/
would let you make that massive massive url into a small one - one that you can remember even!

(Ah, and the instructions say "A5 & B5" - should be "A6 & B6")


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks *Jerry.*

Thanks *Pawky*

Got it in one. I'm on Google.

Jamie


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is really nice of you guys to do that. Too bad I don't make raised panel doors. Maybe now that you have all the work done, maybe I shouid start planning something that needs them ;-)) i'm going to favorite this just in case.


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

"(Ah, and the instructions say "A5 & B5" - should be "A6 & B6")"

OK, I fixed that. If anyone else finds errors please let me know. I will send Pakwy the revision.

Thanks


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jerry, that is definitely an excellent spreadsheet you've designed. Thanks for sharing it, and thanks to Pawky for posting it!


----------



## Florida_Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

Jerry & Pawky,
Thank you so much.
I really appreciate the effort that went into the creation and listing of this wonderful spreadsheet. 
New kitchen cabinets are on my list. I think this will be a big help.
I have a question.
I want to make cathedral style panels for my doors. 
If I use the thinnest part of the rail as my rail width, I think that that would work for defining
my panel dimensions. Do you think that that would work?
Thanks again for your effort.

Jim


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

I considered making a tab for arched doors but the only difference between a regular door and an arched door is the width of the upper rail…all other parts have the same dimentions. I am not an expert here by any means but it seems to me that the upper rail on arched doors is somewhere between 3 ¼ to 4 ¼ inches wide depending on the significance of the arch. I suppose it could be even wider for an even more dramatic arch.

After cutting out the arched pattern from the upper rail, the thinnest part of the upper rail should still be 2 ¼ inches wide. The panel dimensions will be the same as a regular door but you will end up with more waste cutting out the arch.

The calculator can be used for arched doors. Once you get all your dimensions… simply increase the width of the upper rail to accommodate the arch that you desire.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice work on this spreadsheet, Jerry! It should come in handy.

Pawky - thanks for posting it.


----------



## TedInTexas (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, guys! This is a nice tool to have in the box!


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for all the effort.

Don


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Jerry, Just have people privet e mail you there address, I would be interested.


----------



## makedust (May 31, 2010)

Jerry, Thanks for all of your efforts in creating this spreadsheet. I downloaded it and it seems to work wonderfully. I am sure it will come in very handy to me…Ron


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks fine but WOODSHOP CALCULATOR Cabinet Door Software, *WoodshopCalc.com* available for only about $25 or less (IIRC) from Rockler and most stores appears similar but far greater capabilities - double doors, project doors, , and is a full run time Windows application, seven stile patterns and more. No offense intended.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re above, it is :http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11063&filter=woodshop%20calculator, Part # 2277, $24.99 per question in PM. or go directly to Manuf site mentioned above.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you Jerry, It looks great


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is very nice. If you don't mind, I would like to customize this for inset doors as well.


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

I have done a few minor changes and have also include a tab for calculating all door parts from a given door size. If you would like the updated version 3.0 send me a personal message with your e-mail address.

Steve, BTW, I am not offended


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Lumber Jocks at its' best! I invested in a "Freud" panel door bit set and they give buyers a simple mathematical formula that has worked great for me… but this is simply greater! Thanks… I'm speechless!


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

"This is very nice. If you don't mind, I would like to customize this for inset doors as well."

The spreadsheet is protected to prevent "accidental" corruption only. I did not use a password on purpose. Please feel free to make any changes/mods as you please.

FYI, to do inset doors, simply change the door overlaps to a negative number. For example, for an inset door with a spacing of 1//16", change the overlaps to -1/16".


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you, You are very kind to offer this to everyone.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good job Jerry, and thank you very much. This is very helpful.


----------



## PatrickM (Jul 2, 2011)

Jerry; this is great. Can I get a copy to share with my students? This is a wonderful learning tool!


----------



## Carbide (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds like a great program. I would send you my email address but this web site says I have to send 5 posts first. This is #2!!!


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know why but I was not getting notifications of my personal messages from Lumberjocks. And, I had not been on the Lumberjocks website for months until last week when I noticed I had 15 personal messages in my inbox and most of them were requests for a copy of my raised panel door calculator spreadsheet. I don't know why but my PM notifications have started working again?

I sent out a copy of the RPDC to everyone that wanted one but if you didn't get a copy and would like one send me a personal message with your e-mail address.


----------



## Getreed (Jul 11, 2012)

I really want that raised panel door calculator but can't send a private message until I post five different things. I signed up for lumberjocks just to try to get this awesome looking excel spreadsheet. Just 4 more posts to go.


----------



## Getreed (Jul 11, 2012)

Just finished making my first raised panel door, was just slightly off on my calculations. Hoping I can get a hold of that spreadsheet. 3 more posts to go!


----------



## Getreed (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for making this available to everyone Jerry, that was awfully nice to share your hard work with everyone. Even if I can't get a hold of you, 2 more posts left.


----------



## Getreed (Jul 11, 2012)

I love lamp, 1 more left


----------



## Getreed (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, that should be it, going to send my PM to Jerry! Sorry for all the posts! Take care everyone!


----------



## Terry55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Outstanding…. Outstanding…. Outstanding…. Need I say more?


----------



## Astros07 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Just sent you a PM.


----------



## MBricole (Dec 9, 2012)

I wood like to receive your raised panel door calculator using Excel.
THANK YOU.


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

Send me your e-mail address and I will send you a copy.


----------



## millerteched (Jan 12, 2013)

Jerry…
Great spreadsheet! Have used it for several projects. Saves lots of time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

This very thread shows the complexities of the digital world as the combinations and permutations of where a raised panel gets housed into the rails and stiles, with added coping and limitless profiles and infinite combinations of thickness, specie of wood, renders it somewhat useless to custom woodworking and to add to that, any production shop or semi soft custom shop would spend as much time as the length of this thread into fixing what went wrong, when a pencil and paper are quicker and those who have been down this road would have already bought something like "20 20" or "Cabinetware" where its already been perfected

2 cents

if it was easy anyone could do it, and my hat is to you


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

amongst others, i do photography for a hobby

got this much figured out

if I take 1,500 pictures

one turns out

its a lot like woodworking : ))


----------



## oscbro (Feb 24, 2013)

Jerry 
I would love a copy of the Raised Panel Door Calculator

[email protected]


----------



## dumarjo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Jerry,

Nice tool !!! I wonder if you have publish your version 3.0 somewhere ?

I have use the Version 2.0 with success.

Also do you have a Version for frameless cabinet ?

Jonathan


----------



## kronewi (Feb 19, 2010)

Jerry, I sent you a PM with my e-mail for a copy of your new version.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## Terry55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Jerry
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/83995
I made some changes to the rail / stile size, number of rails, number of stiles. With a little bit of excel knowledge you can do anything with your raised panel door calculator….. OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent spreadsheet Jerry!


----------



## RetiredCop (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok…..I'm another lurker that needs 5 posts before being able to send messages and this is #4
I don't post very much cause I remember what my pappy told me " If you keep your mouth shut people may think you're a fool but if you open it, you remove all doubt!)


----------



## RetiredCop (Feb 17, 2013)

This is #5 and sorry for the goofy posts.


----------



## RetiredCop (Feb 17, 2013)

Well…...remember what I said about "removing all doubt"....that last post was #4. This should be #5 (I hope!)


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Jerry, this is an awesome tool! That is really nice of you to share this with everyone


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

between auto CAD, 20/20 and all the others that fell through the cracks

i still like pen to paper

seen to many men fail, that dared re-invent the wheel. good intentions paved the way to hell and for some there is no turning back, its a pitfall of the mis-informed

most who buy into already improved "calculators" r at best naive. At worst, foolish and most often have a project page that is less then convincing. When you throw a few hundred board feet of timber at them, they choke, they fail, they have no idea of how to put bandwidth to wood ?









Perhaps the "green" will inherit the earth

Gone fishn


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sell it to 20/20 ?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If nobody had ever reinvented the wheel, our cars would run on wooden disks sawed off from logs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

And this forum would not be possible. Millions of users sending smoke signals would fill the air with so much smoke it would be a blurry haze ;-)


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

"between auto CAD, 20/20 and all the others that fell through the cracks

i still like pen to paper

seen to many men fail, that dared re-invent the wheel. good intentions paved the way to hell and for some there is no turning back, its a pitfall of the mis-informed

most who buy into already improved "calculators" r at best naive. At worst, foolish and most often have a project page that is less then convincing. When you throw a few hundred board feet of timber at them, they choke, they fail, they have no idea of how to put bandwidth to wood ?"

What does this have to do with my spreadsheet?

FYI, Autocad did not fall through the cracks…I use it all the time.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Your right CAD didnt fall through the cracks, but 90% of all the software designed for it did

Outta here


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

CAM teaches CAD

a tight line


----------



## Aggie69 (Dec 3, 2012)

Jerry,
Here's a simple way to make your spreadsheet available for download from your project/blog. You can also update the file whenever you want to without having to change anything on your project/blog. Check out my blog to see how it works for an Excel spreadsheet that I made to calculate dimensions and angles for 3-D stars - 3-D Blog Entry.

Go to www.Dropbox.com and sign up for a FREE 2.5GB account. Sign in and then upload your Excel file. Click on LINKS and select the file you uploaded. It will come up showing the file and the word "DOWNLOAD". Stop here and just highlight the address in your Browser bar and copy it to the clipboard (Ctrl C).

In another browser window, go to Lumberjocks and open a window to make a post or blog entry. Somewhere in the post, call out something like "Raised Panel Door Calculator". Using your mouse highlight that call out. Then click the button immediately above your post that looks like a sideways "chain link". This will bring up a box that says "Please enter a URL for this link". Paste (Ctrl V) the dropbox link here. Edit the link slightly as shown below and Save it. Finish your post and VOILA! you're done!! Hope this works well for you. PM me if you have any questions or need any help. I would like to have a copy of your spreadsheet either thru a PM or preferably a Dropbox download link!

A normal file link looks something like 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/80777rsjp0twpv0/3-D%20Star%20Calculator.xls This will open a preview web page telling you to click on a link to download the file

If you change www to dl - that's lowercase DL, the file will open automatically in a browser window. Great for photos
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/80777rsjp0twpv0/3-D%20Star%20Calculator.xls

If you add ?dl=1, that's lowercase DL=1, to the end of the previous string, it will bring up a dialog box asking if you want Open, Save, or Open and Save the file.
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/80777rsjp0twpv0/3-D%20Star%20Calculator.xls?dl=1


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice but right now I am right in the middle of a room remodel, crown molding, window and closet casings, built-in quarter sawn red oak desk and bookcase. After I am done I will look into the link.


----------



## Duane48 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Jerry, 
Just wanted to say how much I like your calculator it really helped out on my last project.
Thanks
Duane


----------



## robertstuart (Jan 30, 2014)

hi Jerry.
tell that your spreadsheet looks real easy to use.would like a copy
robert


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I share my various items with Google Drive. I store things there so I can get at the with my PC, tablet, and laptop no matter where I am (as long as I have internet).

If I want someone else to access any file or folder I can assign permisions to them and Google Drive then provides me a URL that I can publish for those interested. Any one with the URL can view or download the files/folders.
The permission levels can be set to share or allow modification of files and the permission can be removed at any time!
I have used this on a number of occasions with good results, not only for my remote access but also for files I want to share. I have a lot, I mean a lot of stuff, stuffed there and I have come nowhere close to the FREE amount of space provided!

If you use gmail you are halfway there to setting up a Drive space.


----------



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't seem to download the file…


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Jerry great app.


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott, Send me your e-mail address and I will e-mail you a copy


----------



## Garver (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Jerry for this download, door calculator, Would have saved me a bunch of work in my last project. Garver Browwn Chetek WI


----------



## KayCee49 (Oct 13, 2014)

Will be starting a major project and will be making more than 20 raised panel doors for my daughter who lives in VT - I live in KY. Getting the calculator from Jerry would be a great help.


----------



## KayCee49 (Oct 13, 2014)

Had daughter measure her cabinet doors (inset) in mm - thought that it would be less confusing. Will the program accept metric measurements?


----------



## KayCee49 (Oct 13, 2014)

Does the program allow for expansion?


----------



## Garver (Mar 6, 2014)

I just looked I dont see any conversion to metric, however I dont know my way around Excel at all, maybe a conversion tab there.


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I'm having problems using the spread sheet. I clicked on the second link to get the spread sheet from Google but after I have it I don't understand what cells to enter data in. It shows the picture of a single door and on the right are empty cells but no headings. I enter a number but then what? Which cells are which? Thanks for any help


----------



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

On my copy (version 3) you enter the single door width and length in line 6 columns A and B.
Also what version of Excel are you using. Mine is from 2007.


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got back from a 4 month RV road trip. If you would like a copy of the spreadsheet please send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will get one out to you.

Jerry


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks I sent you the address.


----------



## TAGWOOD (Nov 29, 2015)

Jerry,
Could you send me the file?


----------



## AppleJack (Mar 23, 2011)

> I wrote a raised panel door calculator using Excel. I included detailed graphics and calculations. ....
> 
> Jerry
> 
> - Jerry


Hi Jerry, just wanted to thank you for sharing your door calculator. I know this is an old post, but I wanted you to know I just found it, and used it to calculate my door dimensions.

-Don


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

Showing my Microsoft colors, you can share spreadsheets by posting them to Microsoft Office Templates Online.


----------



## omarschaudhry (May 20, 2016)

Jerry, I just come across your Excel Sheet.
Great… very well done.
Thanks for your effort and time.
Regards.
Omar


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you Jerry!! THis is awesome. I've been building these for years, but have never had a quick way to do it like this!


----------



## Accomack (Nov 30, 2012)

how do I access the calculator spreadsheet?


----------



## PLUMBERBOB (Apr 22, 2017)

Jerry how do i access the calculator spreadsheet


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

Send my your e-mail address and I'll send you a copy


----------



## PLUMBERBOB (Apr 22, 2017)

Jerry can you send me your spread sheet.


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

that's pretty slick! 
great job!


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

OK, send my your e-mail and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## OldFord (May 19, 2020)

Jerry, are you still sharing this? I know it's been a while.


----------



## bobbystout (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all just wondering if this still alive. I am for the first time remolding my kitchen cabinets. I built a saw mill and quarter saw some nice red oak and wanted to use it in the doors. I have never built raise panel door and found this tread. Just looking for a little help in trying to figure out how to measure to build them. 
thanks any help is much apricated


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

If you want a copy shoot me a PM with your e-mail address.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If I'm using a bit that cuts a 1/2" deep groove, if I make the stiles 2 1/2" wide, the rails are width - 4" and the panel is H - 4" X W - 4.

Then subtract 1/8 or whatever you need to account for spacers (or 1/16 for sheet material).


----------



## TimothyT (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi Jerry, I would like to have a copy of your calculator.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TimothyT (Nov 9, 2020)

Unfortunately, The site will not let me message you until I have 5 replies.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TimothyT (Nov 9, 2020)

I had an Excel sheet that looked like yours a few years ago but, I can not find it anymore.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TimothyT (Nov 9, 2020)

I apologize to everyone for leaving these posts all in a row.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TimothyT (Nov 9, 2020)

Jerry, I will try again to send you a message with my information.

Thank you,
Tim


----------



## jimbo6969 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi Jerry, I would like to have a copy of your calculator.

Thanks,
jimbo


----------



## jimbo6969 (Dec 14, 2020)

Unfortunately, just like Tim saud the site will not let me message you until I have 5 replies.

Thanks,
Jimbo


----------



## jimbo6969 (Dec 14, 2020)

I apologize to everyone for leaving these posts all in a row.

Thanks,
Jimbo


----------



## jimbo6969 (Dec 14, 2020)

I have been looking for quite some time for something like this. Glad to have found it.


----------



## jimbo6969 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hopefully I can still have access to this spreadsheet. Apologies to everyone for leaving these posts all in a row.

Thanks,
Jimbo


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

I need your email address to send you the calculator.


----------



## jimbo6969 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi Jerry, check the message I sent you. My email address is in there. Thanks again.


----------



## Brian1978 (Jan 3, 2021)

whelp time to resurrect the thread one more time for the sake of five messages


----------



## Brian1978 (Jan 3, 2021)

jerry could you by chance email a copy of the spreadsheet file please


----------



## Brian1978 (Jan 3, 2021)

finally getting around to building the doors for a project i started a while back


----------



## Brian1978 (Jan 3, 2021)

running out of things to type


----------



## Brian1978 (Jan 3, 2021)

is any bodies refrigerator runing


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> is any bodies refrigerator runing
> 
> - Brian1978


Hopefully you caught yours before it hit the neighbors garage for use as a woodworking beer fridge.


----------



## mer500 (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone still have this xls sheet that can email it? I emailed Jerry but not sure if hes still on here. Its an OLD post lol

mracine67 outlook.com


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

He is on an extended vacation until February 12th. I would give him some time before emailing him. He did respond to me and asked that I remind him after the 12th of next month.


----------



## WisconsinJohn (Feb 10, 2021)

Jerry, Hope you had a great vacation. Requesting the calculator please. jwsheehan429 gmail com Much Thanks!


----------



## scellisnova (Mar 25, 2021)

can anyone on here send me a working link or copy of this amazing spreadsheet? My email is [email protected] Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Spubin (Sep 11, 2021)

Jerry 
can you email me a copy of the calculator? thanks for your work on this

Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## SpartyOn (Jul 10, 2012)

Jerry, I too would like a copy of the calculator. Thank you for doing this and willing to share!

Jim
[email protected] com


----------



## gpitrone (Sep 10, 2014)

Jerrry, 
I would like a copy of your spreadsheet. [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## Byrcon (8 mo ago)

Hey Jerry

I know this post is super old but the spreadsheet is what i'm looking for. Any chance you can still send it out?


----------



## Byrcon (8 mo ago)

Whoops Jerry, I should give you my email.
[email protected]


----------



## hanna3368 (23 d ago)

jdhog said:


> If you want the spreadsheet send me a private message with your e-mail address and I will send it to you.


Could you send me the spreadsheet for the rail and stile calculations. Thanks a lot


----------

